# Pie safe for my wife



## swiftyfrommi (Oct 13, 2009)

This is the pie safe I am working on for my wife. I used it as an excuse to buy a domino and the dust collector.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Very pretty. Are the door panels decorated? I can't see it in the final picture.

Is it done, or are you staining it?


----------



## swiftyfrommi (Oct 13, 2009)

mikechell said:


> Very pretty. Are the door panels decorated? I can't see it in the final picture.
> 
> Is it done, or are you staining it?


This is what the panels look 









The wife is either going to stain it or paint it, I know everyone here hates paint but I really don't care what she does I just built what she wants. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Love the panels.
I don't hate paint ... I just don't think it should be put on wood.:wink2:

But you're right ... Wife's decision is final and totally supported by me!!!


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice job!
Promise the Mrs. a cake safe so you can get a Festool track saw. Once you use one, you'll wonder how you got along without it


----------



## swiftyfrommi (Oct 13, 2009)

unclefester said:


> Nice job!
> Promise the Mrs. a cake safe so you can get a Festool track saw. Once you use one, you'll wonder how you got along without it


Thanks. The track saw will probably be the next festool purchase, but first I have a 8" Jointer and a drum sander. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## craigwbryant (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks great. Have to admit, I've never heard of a pie safe.


----------



## swiftyfrommi (Oct 13, 2009)

craigwbryant said:


> Looks great. Have to admit, I've never heard of a pie safe.


They were used to but baked goods in to cool off and keep bugs out. We are actually going to use it in our bedroom instead of a dresser. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

Very nice.Love the maple.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks great! :thumbsup:

Did you punch the copper panels?


----------



## swiftyfrommi (Oct 13, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Did you punch the copper panels?


No for $90 we got a 6 of them pre punched, they are actually a rusted steel. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Now that you have made the pie safe, is she going to fill it with pies now?


----------



## swiftyfrommi (Oct 13, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> Now that you have made the pie safe, is she going to fill it with pies now?


Actually I hate pies.. She is going to fill it with her clothes 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ezermester (Dec 3, 2014)

Is there an updated picture with the piece finished?

What is the insert? Is it copper? Where did you get it from?


----------



## swiftyfrommi (Oct 13, 2009)

ezermester said:


> Is there an updated picture with the piece finished?
> 
> What is the insert? Is it copper? Where did you get it from?


Progress has come to a stop. Wife wanted wood floors installed in the master bedroom and hall plus working 60+ hours. 

The inserts are a rusted steel. They came from a place the tin bin online. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan Parker (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks great! I'm very fond of pie safes; there was an antique one in my living room when I was growing up. We used it as the entertainment center.


----------



## swiftyfrommi (Oct 13, 2009)

Nathan Parker said:


> Looks great! I'm very fond of pie safes; there was an antique one in my living room when I was growing up. We used it as the entertainment center.


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## swiftyfrommi (Oct 13, 2009)

I was able to get a little work done on it this weekend. 










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Very nicely done. Very good job and well documented with pictures. 
A neat idea to use a reproduction pie safe as a dresser. I hope the pierced metal doesn't snag. Ha. 
I like a lot of painted furniture. Not all, but a lot. 
I also like stained furniture, but not all. 
What's next?


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

"but I really don't care what she does I just built what she wants."
You are a smart guy! Nice job and well designed.
I would need at least 8 for my wife's clothes. Now that she has retired, the dress code has changed dramatically.
Administrators- Please delete this thread before my wife sees it!


----------



## Hooked (Nov 1, 2016)

Looks great! This is on my list for my wife, so I appreciate the tip on where to find the Tin Plates. That was the part I was dreading most, so I'll be happy to buy pre-punched ones.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

she's a beaut, clark!


----------



## swiftyfrommi (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. This was the most complicated thing I have ever built. My wife loves it so that is all that matters. The part I like the most is it is 100% solid maple including the drawer bottoms and the back. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------

